# new jrxs



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hi all:at the international indoor champs. some losi drivers were using a rear mounted motor jrxs,how did the team drivers like it and will we see a retail version?thanks


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

B-man777 said:


> hi all:at the international indoor champs. some losi drivers were using a rear mounted motor jrxs,how did the team drivers like it and will we see a retail version?thanks


Losi has said they will over a conversion if they feel it is better. I believe the majority of the team drivers are using that layout now. But of course no other words on if it will be made.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Andrew Gray had one at the classic and it looked pretty good.


Tim


----------

